# Whole Chickens



## In the Kitchen (Feb 1, 2005)

Anybody buy more than one chicken at a time and have to cut them up?  I guess I am just dreading doing all that dividing and packing.  AmI the only one who feels this way?  Overwhelmed?  Better do something quick cause I don't have them in freezer.  You can only keep them in fridge for 3 days right?  When they are on sale you don't think about the work.


----------



## htc (Feb 1, 2005)

actually never bothers me. though it could be because I used to work at a meat market.   

Though I usually only buy whole chickens if I am poaching or roasting whole. Other than that, I get the frozen parts from Trader Joes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2005)

Though pre-cut is easier, the whole chickens stay fresher, longer.  You are doing the right thing by your family when purchasing whole chickens.  Plus, when you take it a step further and bone the birds, you have the skins and carcasses to flavor stocks and gravies.  

I like to purchase whole chickens rather than their pre-processed cousins.  It's more work, but is worth it IMHO.  

Seeeeeeya: Goodweed of the North


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow!  Just what I needed!  Encourgement!! I can go in the kitchen and defeat that job.  Thanks.  Truly lets me know if I want the best  I have to do more.  Just having so many of them at once, just looks like I won't get it done quick enough.  Would you call this anxiety?  If I had to do for living, would get old fast.  Thank you both so much for your time and most of all understanding.  You have made my day.


----------



## cafeandy (Feb 2, 2005)

if you don't have a freezer, you better start cooking.  i don't know how many chickens you bought but this may be an opportunity to make a bunch of home-made tv dinners.  go to wal-mart and buy those disposable plastic containers with 3 compartments and make a whole bunch of different recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2005)

A sharp knife certainly makes it easier but I find it intriquing finding all those perfect spots to cut through.  You can do it!!!!  And why not keep just 1 of them whole?  Just stick it in the fridge when you're ready to thaw it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 2, 2005)

You all ARE helping!  Guess it is true more heads are better than one!  Do appreciate it.  You probably have been here before that is why the response.  Thanks.


----------



## cafeandy (Feb 2, 2005)

for the record, how many did you buy and what was the price?  we pay .67/lb at wal-mart here.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 2, 2005)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> for the record, how many did you buy and what was the price?  we pay .67/lb at wal-mart here.



okay, you beat me.  Where yours on sale price?  Normally these chickens over dollar something.  Our Wal Mart doesn't have grocery store.  I bought six.  What I like is have the backs for soup.


----------



## cafeandy (Feb 2, 2005)

believe it or not, the price has been .67/lb at wal-mart for years.  that's almost free although i can't remember EVER paying $1.00/lb.  these are fryers i'm talking about.  the big roasters are a different story.


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with everyone else, the butchering simply is NOT that difficult.  Messy, and puh-leeze make sure to rinse your hands in warm water every few minutes if you're doing a lot.  It is VERY easy to cut yourself when your hands are cold!!!!  But I'm also of the  notion of freezing them whole.  Nothing like a great baked chicken, or thaw, then cut in half and put on the Weber (or whatever brand).  Please, too, everyone remember that a bird that has been frozen will always be a little red at the joints, no matter how well cooked, and even more so the quicker you thaw it.  So buy a good meat thermometer and use it!  You'll save yourself a lot of grief.


----------

